# I LOVE Specktra's new look! HOT New Specktra layout!



## Another Janice! (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't wait to play with it all!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

I have to admit it really scared me when it changed. Lack of sleep will do that to you though.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 17, 2007)

*HOT New Specktra layout!*

Oh boy, I thought I stumbled across a wanna-be Specktra website but nope.. 








 SPECKTRA HAS A NEW LAYOUT AND IT'S HOT!!!





Well done! Thank you to the people who created and designed the new layout of this *extraordinarily helpful and virtually fun forum*!!! 

Most of all, *MAJOR THANK YOU* to the person who created this forum to help others out and making such a beautiful community with progressive years of experience and growth! I'd be lost without you all lovely helpful Specktrettes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

I like the new layout a lot too.  It's a bit easier on the eyes and very sleek.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

It looks so professional and well, let's admit it... cute!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 17, 2007)

***YAY For The New Specktra***

I've just connected myself and what a good surprise!! You guys have done such a great job with the new makeover of the site, woo ooo, I really like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's much more clearer and the colours are really nice too! 
Congratulations to Janice and to all the mods, keep up the great work, it'll always be a pleasure to come here!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

i love it!!!


----------



## enviable (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

it sorta scared me too, i had to refresh the page..

i love the look..!


----------



## zori (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

I love this look ...


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: **YAY For The New Specktra***

Yup. I think I like it, too! Gotta play around and check it all out, but my initial reaction is: SEXY!!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: **YAY For The New Specktra***

:eek2:GAH!!!! Where's the Blog!?!?


----------



## Janice (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

I'm really excited to hear the positive feedback, I've been waiting so long for it to be perfect and ready to unveil to all of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope you enjoy it and feel "at home" in the new skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the bottom left hand corner there's a drop down menu where you can choose which version of this skin you would like to use (liquid or fixed). For those who enjoyed the old skin you can choose that one there too, but it won't have the Thanks! option enabled as this one does.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_
At the bottom left hand corner there's a drop down menu where you can choose which version of this skin you would like to use (liquid or fixed). For those who enjoyed the old skin you can choose that one there too, but it won't have the Thanks! option enabled as this one does._

 
I think I must not be awake eye. I don't see this option....?


----------



## geeko (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

thanks for the great job


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTB (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: HOT New Specktra layout!*

I like the new layout. Vey nice


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 17, 2007)

SUPER UBER ULTRA FAB JOB!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2007)

Janice, I hit new posts and squee'd outloud at wayyyy too early in the a.m.


----------



## Willa (Jul 17, 2007)

I actually like it a lot
But I'll have to get use to it
I guess Im conservative


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 17, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!! THIS NEW LAYOUT IS SO AWESOME IT DESERVES TO BE PRAISED IN ALL CAPS!!!

And yay, the thanks button is back!!! Specktra rocks!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 17, 2007)

awesom job! love the new skin


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 17, 2007)

It's really beautiful and sassy. I like it


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 17, 2007)

Janice, I love the new look!  It's so pretty!!


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooooooooh very nice, very nice!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 17, 2007)

what! I love it! I cant wait to explore it!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 17, 2007)

Love it! Everything looks great


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 17, 2007)

I l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve it!​


----------



## greentwig (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks soo nice!  I look @ it w/ a blank stare thinking no way, too cool!






  Beautiful


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2007)

*Janice:*

*This new layout/design is wonderful!!!  It looks SO good, and the new features are great (it's also nice to have the 'thanks' button back)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*All your hard work really shows.  Thanks to you, and all the Mods., and Admins. for their hard work and dedication. I cannot tell you how nice it is to have a "place" to go to that's just for me when I'm having my morning coffee, or trying to wind-down after a long day at work.*

*You should be so proud of how this new design turned out!!!*

*Thanks again!*


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

It took me by surprise, but it is FIYAH!


----------



## Katura (Jul 17, 2007)

I couldnt beleive my eyes when the page popped up!!!

Looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate you sharing it and hope to hear more from everyone. I'll be sure to bring the much deserved praise for the design to Nicholas' attention. I really felt he was the right person for the job and I'm glad to hear my gut feeling about him and his work was right on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please let me know if you experience any glitches or issues with the new skin. The blog is located here, it has not been moved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The option to change the skin is a drop down box located to the left of the "Contact us" link. HTHS!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Specktra celebrates it's 3rd year!*

The new layout is sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 17, 2007)

this is awesome i love it, so chic!!! thanks admins & mods!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it! So stylish


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 17, 2007)

I love the new look... someone luvs purple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back!! I am going to be one "thank"ing mothatrucka.. woop woop!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 17, 2007)

I like it!!! Alittle surprised at first.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

This is very exciting! Thanks Janice and the tech team!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 17, 2007)

AWESOME! Its so cute and trendy lol. yay for the thanks  being back!


----------



## *Luna* (Jul 17, 2007)

Janice - Thank you a million times over. I know you worked hard on this and I love the new look! You've done a fantastic job!!!


----------



## malialoke (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks gorgeous!  Thanks for all the hard work you do to give us this place!


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 17, 2007)

The new layout is awesome!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it - it's fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks to all involved in getting this completed, awesome job!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, i like the new look - easier on the eyes.  just need to figure out where all the buttons are now.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## mac.lovers (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome! :ilike: Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## n_c (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow...the new look is amazing, thanks Janice!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 17, 2007)

wowow, so nice =] especially because it fits the browser window perfectly! thumbs up


----------



## mommymac (Jul 17, 2007)

I Love the new look as well, it kinda gave me a whoa! feeling I just got so excited, had to put my taco down


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 17, 2007)

This is great, I love it!!  Thanks Specktra for making this an even better place to visit!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_The option to change the skin is a drop down box located to the left of the "Contact us" link. HTHS!_

 
Please someone take a screen shot as to where the drop down menu is located... i can't see it!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: I LOVE Specktra's new look!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I have to admit it really scared me when it changed. Lack of sleep will do that to you though._

 
LMAO. i thought the same thing. im spinning from only getting 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 17, 2007)

heh i thought i typed in the wrong adress i do like the new colours


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 17, 2007)

omg this looks great!!! I was like.. wth is this?? and i realized that this is the new layout!!1 It looks beautiful!!!

Thanks to all the people who made it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_Can't wait to play with it all!_

 
I agree...it looks great!


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 17, 2007)

its realy nice! i love it!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 17, 2007)

love it! verrry easy on the eyes!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 17, 2007)

This new look is so classy and pretty...great job Janice and to all those involved in making-over Specktra!  I love it!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 17, 2007)

What a lovely design.


----------



## juli (Jul 17, 2007)

I really like this new look!!! I admit it did scare me at frist when I logged on. woah  this is what i've been waiting for


----------



## aziza (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow! What a great surprise to come home too! It's lovely!


----------



## labwom (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm in love with the new look as well but the ads on every first post is super annoying!!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 18, 2007)

I still don't have a thanks button! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_Please someone take a screen shot as to where the drop down menu is located... i can't see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have that either. I see the contact us link but there is just a blank space beside it.


----------



## Janice (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad so many of you are as thrilled as I am with the new skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_I'm in love with the new look as well but the ads on every first post is super annoying!!_

 
Support the site and ads are removed. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_I still don't have a thanks button! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You will never have a Thanks! button on your own posts, as there is no point of thanking yourself. (there is an option for that, but it's been disabled) You will however see the Thanks! button in the lower right hand corner of every other post in eligible forums.


----------



## Holly (Jul 18, 2007)

I love it


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 18, 2007)

No I mean I don't have one at all. On anyones posts.

Heres a screenshot.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1339/...d040e93796.jpg


----------



## addicted_2color (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_No I mean I don't have one at all. On anyones posts.

Heres a screenshot.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1339/...d040e93796.jpg_

 
phew, good thing to know i'm not the only one that doesn't see the menu.  if it matters, i'm using firefox.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 18, 2007)

I, too, thought I had logged onto the wrong website at first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Took some getting used to, but I love it! Very stylish and modern


----------



## labwom (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_
Support the site and ads are removed. 
_

 

Will do!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 18, 2007)

i absolutely LOVE this HOT new skin! at first i didn't know what the heck i was looking at... but i'm SO glad i stuck around! great job!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job!!! thanks to all the team!! I was little scared when I first saw it, and I must confess that I did't liked at first, I guess I miss the old skin...but this is very nice and it's a great change to specktra...after I been a while in the site, I love it!!!


----------



## visivo (Jul 18, 2007)

This is a serious issue though, without the ability to change the "skin"... The new design is nice but is VERY hard on my eyes! Totally opposite some of your thoughts. It doesnt seem to be easily readable, esp. with the multiple frames in different tones and the vertical stripy lines. 

I like the idea, but an option to change it would be so appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## faifai (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_This is a serious issue though, without the ability to change the "skin"... The new design is nice but is VERY hard on my eyes! Totally opposite some of your thoughts. It doesnt seem to be easily readable, esp. with the multiple frames in different tones and the vertical stripy lines. 

I like the idea, but an option to change it would be so appreciated._

 
Honestly, I thought the same thing! I liked the old skin much better, it didn't seem so "busy" like this one does. I know others love the new one, but the option for the old skin back would be great! I am just having some difficulty finding the dropdown box to do this in.


----------



## frocher (Jul 19, 2007)

I love the new layout.  It is much easier on my eyes, the softer colors are very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_This is a serious issue though, without the ability to change the "skin"... The new design is nice but is VERY hard on my eyes! Totally opposite some of your thoughts. It doesnt seem to be easily readable, esp. with the multiple frames in different tones and the vertical stripy lines. 

I like the idea, but an option to change it would be so appreciated.

Thanks!_

 

You can change the skin back to the old "romantic speckles" skin at the bottom of the page, _or_ u can make it your default skin in your user cp under profile.


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 19, 2007)

It really looks great!  I do web sites so I know how much work this took!  Thanks for all the time I know you spent.

Is anyone else having an issue with the thread pages taking _forever _to open?
Sometimes it even locks up my browser.  Of course (he he) it could be operator difficulities.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 19, 2007)

Is there anyone that could help me on this thanks button issue?! I mean am I just crazy or is there no thanks button in the screenshot I posted... This is really bugging me.


----------



## Janice (Jul 19, 2007)

You don't have a thanks button, I'm not certain why or how, but I'm looking into it. You can always use the reputation button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in every post to leave people positive feedback.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dragontears* 

 
_It really looks great!  I do web sites so I know how much work this took!  Thanks for all the time I know you spent.

Is anyone else having an issue with the thread pages taking forever to open?
Sometimes it even locks up my browser.  Of course (he he) it could be operator difficulities._

 
Yes. When I initially come to specktra from another page, it takes forever to load and causes my system to hiccup as well. 
It didn't at first, but it did start doing that yesterday a.m. for me. I was actually just about to post that.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Honestly, I thought the same thing! I liked the old skin much better, it didn't seem so "busy" like this one does. I know others love the new one, but the option for the old skin back would be great! I am just having some difficulty finding the dropdown box to do this in._

 
I'm having the same difficulty.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_You can change the skin back to the old "romantic speckles" skin at the bottom of the page, or u can make it your default skin in your user cp under profile._

 
can't make it do that in mine.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! I'm glad I'm not just going crazy haha.


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm having the same difficulty.

can't make it do that in mine._

 

Just so you know....I can't change the skin on mine either. Good thing I don't want to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like the look, just wish it didn't take so long to load.


----------



## Janice (Jul 20, 2007)

So am I understanding right that noone can see this dropdown menu at the bottom of the forum?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2007)

I was a little put off at first but any change is scary to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I love it and couldn't imagine that it would look any better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Mods for all you do and for keeping Specktra going! 
I am also glad the "Thanks" button is back.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_So am I understanding right that noone can see this dropdown menu at the bottom of the forum?




_

 
If I'm supposed to have that, then no, I don't have it. Can't see it. :/


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have that either.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have that drop-down menu either but I do have "Local" and "General" Navigation buttons. 

Anyway, I love the new look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was in the middle of replying to a post when the page changed on me and took me by surprise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It took me a while to get used to where things are but I like the change. It's elegant and sophisticated and am loving all the new links and buttons. Thank you to everyone who worked so hard to bring this new layout; it's awesome, thank you!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure on the layout at the moment. im sure i'll get used to it


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_So am I understanding right that noone can see this dropdown menu at the bottom of the forum?




_

 

Nope - not there.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 22, 2007)

ive switched back to the old one i find it so much more easier to read with the contrast between the dark purple, light purple and green


----------



## Janice (Jul 22, 2007)

So is everyone able to choose the skin they prefer now?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I love it too!! It's so modern and hip.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 23, 2007)

well i did... but i cant change it back maybe thats jst me though ?


----------



## Janice (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, I'm pretty sure I resolved the issue some were having with switching the skin back from Romantic Speckles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let me know if you still experience problems with the Quick Style Chooser function.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 23, 2007)

I have it now! Still no thanks button though.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 25, 2007)

loving the Liquid layout!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im still new, but loving this place!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 28, 2007)

did anyone else realize that there are links in everyone's profile thingys that link you to others w/ similar interests? how cool!


----------



## Janice (Jul 28, 2007)

I just added that a few days ago, glad you think it's neat.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

I love *everything*... I mean the website, the new look, the people, and *especially *you ladies.. What a wonderful job!!! Keep up the good work ladies.. 
Good things happend to good people.






*





Go Specktra!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 25, 2007)

OH my, I have been away for far too long! I'm loving this new look although it's kind of hard to navigate with Netscape Navigator. I'll probably be switching to Mozilla Firefox but wow, this is soooo cool!


----------

